# Necessary?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Are eggs important and should I be giving them to Aspen?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Not a necessity, like bone or organ or skeletal muscle meat. They are a good form of protein and minerals if fed with the shell. They certainly are a great thing to feed but in moderation. We give our girls eggs once a week or so with another meat source.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I wouldn't call them an absolute must but definately an excellent thing to feed in moderation. We give ours one egg once or twice a week just whenever I think of it.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

How do you guys get your dogs to eat the shell??? I've given Brady raw eggs before and he'll eat the white and the yolk, but won't touch the shell.

This was a while ago and I haven't tried it since going all raw, but I was just wondering if there was some secret that I can implement next time. :wink:


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> How do you guys get your dogs to eat the shell??? I've given Brady raw eggs before and he'll eat the white and the yolk, but won't touch the shell.
> 
> This was a while ago and I haven't tried it since going all raw, but I was just wondering if there was some secret that I can implement next time. :wink:


Re eating the shell, I just think some dogs do, and some don't. Cali just naturally chomps them like candy. I feed an egg on fish days--the fish is a reminder to me. I think they're fine to feed, IMHO.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> How do you guys get your dogs to eat the shell??? I've given Brady raw eggs before and he'll eat the white and the yolk, but won't touch the shell.
> 
> This was a while ago and I haven't tried it since going all raw, but I was just wondering if there was some secret that I can implement next time. :wink:


I kinda "scrambled" the raw egg with the shell so they would have to lick it up at first, they wouldn't eat all the shell but at least it got them to get the idea. Now most of the girls will eat the shell without me doing anything to the egg other than breaking it open.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine won't eat the shell of a raw egg either. However, I made some hard boiled eggs and let them sit out overnight (forgot about them!) So I fed them to the dogs instead of throwing them out and they ate the shell this way. Probably just because the white was stuck to it though.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I just gave Aspen an egg about an hour ago and he ate everything, including the shell! I really thought he was going to turn his nose up at it. I gave it to him in his *used to be* kibble bowl. :wink:


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Just curious... Does anyone give the egg as is? Not cracked or anything. I think I want to try that some day (it's still little too early, first week on raw) just to see the reaction :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

funshine said:


> Just curious... Does anyone give the egg as is? Not cracked or anything. I think I want to try that some day (it's still little too early, first week on raw) just to see the reaction :biggrin:


My GSD will take an uncracked egg. 
Ironicly he's the one who won't actually eat the shell. lol


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the tips...I just saw them now (I'm good lol). 

When is it a good time to introduce eggs into the raw diet? Is it something big enough to devote a whole week to or can it just be slipped in with something else?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> Thanks for the tips...I just saw them now (I'm good lol).
> 
> When is it a good time to introduce eggs into the raw diet? Is it something big enough to devote a whole week to or can it just be slipped in with something else?


I would just add an egg in one day and see how it goes. Even if you see slight digestive upset I wouldn't let that discourage you. Just add them in gradually until they just become a normal part of what you feed.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

So, I tossed an egg out on the porch tonight with Brady's pork dinner to see what would happen...he licked up the actual egg portion and left me the shell.

Brady's so thoughtful.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Could you try "scrambling" up the egg with the shell so he has to lick it up? Guaranteed he would get at least some of the shell while lapping up the contents, which might get him used to the consistency of egg shells in his mouth. That is what I sometimes do to get our dogs to eat the shell.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Could you try "scrambling" up the egg with the shell so he has to lick it up? Guaranteed he would get at least some of the shell while lapping up the contents, which might get him used to the consistency of egg shells in his mouth. That is what I sometimes do to get our dogs to eat the shell.


Tried that...he just laps up the liquid and leaves the shell. :frown: He got a little bit of it, but not enough to matter I would say. Oh well...I'll just keep trying it. He'll probably get it eventually.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't worry so much about the shell. It's not that big a deal. Our dogs get more than enough calcium without eating eggshell.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Don't worry so much about the shell. It's not that big a deal. Our dogs get more than enough calcium without eating eggshell.


I know that they need calcium for healthy bones, but to the dogs get calcium from eating them too?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, dogs get calcium from eating eggshells, some people who feed a raw diet that I know of that don't feed bones because of older dogs and compromised immune system, will use ground shells as the source of calcium and the ground mixes.

My dogs will not eat eat the eggshells, I've tried both ways, leaving it in a half shell and crushing it up, they just eat around it. I feel they get plenty of calcium from the bone they eat.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Yes, dogs get calcium from eating eggshells, some people who feed a raw diet that I know of that don't feed bones because of older dogs and compromised immune system, will use ground shells as the source of calcium and the ground mixes.
> 
> My dogs will not eat eat the eggshells, I've tried both ways, leaving it in a half shell and crushing it up, they just eat around it. I feel they get plenty of calcium from the bone they eat.


Haha...sorry, I meant: 

I know that they need calcium for healthy bones, but do the dogs get calcium from eating the bones as well?

However, it seems as though you answered my question anyway. :smile:


----------

